
Show HN: Devo – GitHub Trending, Hacker News and Product Hunt on New Tab - karakanb
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/devo/elkhalpmbmbaeoemecpcfdcoekmpgmdm
======
karakanb
Hi everyone,

My name is Burak and I have built an open-source extension for both Google
Chrome and Mozilla Firefox that replaces the new tab with a beautiful
representation of GitHub Trending, Hacker News, and Product Hunt front pages.
My main idea was to stay up-to-date with these platforms without spending
extra effort, which is why this is a new-tab extension.

Google Chrome:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/devo/elkhalpmbmbae...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/devo/elkhalpmbmbaeoemecpcfdcoekmpgmdm)

Mozilla Firefox: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/devo-new-
tab](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/devo-new-tab)

The extension is developed on GitHub: therefore, any issues, feature requests
and contributions are very welcome!

[https://github.com/karakanb/devo](https://github.com/karakanb/devo)

Feel free to ask any questions or give feedback!

